# حول كمبيوترك إلى مخدة ونم عليه!!



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

*حول كمبيوترك إلى مخدة ونم عليه!!*​ ​ ​ 

 *يبدو أن الإختراعات هذه الفترة تدعونا للنوم والإسترخاء بينما المفترض أن نكون نعمل ، اخر هذه الإختراعات هي اي سليب ، وهي مخده تشبكها بـ USB وتنتفخ قليلاً بفعل حرارة اللب توب وتتحول إلى مخدة مريحة جداً للنوم عليها. مع المخدة يوجد سماعات صغيرة لتشغيل اي مقطع صوتي تريدة لتستمع له أثناء نومك.*​ *إذا كنت تعاني من النوم الثقيل ، لا تقلق المخدة تأتي ومعها منبة قوي جداً ، كل ما عليك ه وضبط الوقت وستقوم المخدة بإصدار صوت يساعدك على العودة للعمل بعد راحة قصيرة أو طويلة كما تحب.*​ 





المصدر​


----------



## just member (29 يناير 2010)

*ههههههه
بجد شيك خالص
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2010)

*دة هزار ولا جد
حاجة غريبة
*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا ماروووووووووو

خبر ظريق*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يناير 2010)

ههههههههه
طب واللى نومه خفيف يعمل اية
ميرسى ليك مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*ولسه  هنشوف هنشوف


بجد اختراع عجيب


شكرا ليكم


الرب يباركك يا غالى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*حلوووووووووووة جدا
تنفعنى وانا 24 ساعه على الكمبيوتر 
ثانكس ميلوووو​*


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههه
> بجد شيك خالص
> *​



ثانكس ليك نورت
​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *دة هزار ولا جد*
> * حاجة غريبة*



هههههه شكله جد​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *مشكور يا ماروووووووووو*
> 
> * خبر ظريق*




ثاانكس كليمو نورت​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههه
> طب واللى نومه خفيف يعمل اية
> ميرسى ليك مارو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ههههههههه ربنا معاه بقى
​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ولسه  هنشوف هنشوف
> 
> 
> بجد اختراع عجيب
> ...



ثانكس مرورك يا باشا
​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوووووووووووة جدا
> تنفعنى وانا 24 ساعه على الكمبيوتر
> ثانكس ميلوووو​*



ههههه يا مدمنه 
​


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه حتى النوم هيبقى عالكمبيوتر
هى ناقصة اشعاعات*


----------



## JOJE (29 يناير 2010)

خبر 
 حلو مرسلينو ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعبك خير


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه حتى النوم هيبقى عالكمبيوتر*
> *هى ناقصة اشعاعات*


 

هههههههه بالمره بقى​


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> خبر
> حلو مرسلينو ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعبك خير


 

ثانكس جوجى نورتى​


----------



## vetaa (31 يناير 2010)

*هههههههه
ودة بقى هيحلم معايا ولا اية
حتى علشان يفكرنى بأحلامى بنساها على طول

شكرا ليك
خبر جميل
*


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس مارو 
بس انا اشكر ربنا مش بنام بالليل 
انا بنام ساعتين بس فى الصبح 
علشان انا ادمان الكمبيوتر 
والبركة فى منتدى الكنيسة
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للخبر


----------



## Coptic Man (1 فبراير 2010)

لا جميل بجد 

طيب انا بحب احط راسي اوقات تحت المخدة 

لو عملت كدا مع المخدة دي ها ادخل جوه الويندز ولا ايه .. ؟ هههه

شكرا علي الخبر الجميل يا مارسلينو


----------



## zama (1 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب أنا خايف الويندوز يبوظ مثلاً وأنا نايم مش هقوم كده غير بأسطوانة boot .. ههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك حبيبى ع الخبر الجميل ..


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههه*
> * ودة بقى هيحلم معايا ولا اية*
> * حتى علشان يفكرنى بأحلامى بنساها على طول*
> 
> ...



هههههههه ممكن بردو

ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

raffy قال:


> ثانكس مارو
> بس انا اشكر ربنا مش بنام بالليل
> انا بنام ساعتين بس فى الصبح
> علشان انا ادمان الكمبيوتر
> ...



هههههههه طيب كفايه يا مدمنه​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لا جميل بجد
> 
> طيب انا بحب احط راسي اوقات تحت المخدة
> 
> ...




هههههههه حلوة


ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب أنا خايف الويندوز يبوظ مثلاً وأنا نايم مش هقوم كده غير بأسطوانة boot .. ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أشكرك حبيبى ع الخبر الجميل ..




هههههههههه حطها اعمل حسابك وحطها تحت المخده بقى ههههه

ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه

احلى من هيك ما في 
مررررررررررسي على الموضوع ​*


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> احلى من هيك ما في
> مررررررررررسي على الموضوع ​*



ثانكس مرورك يا غاليه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه الكلام الفاضى نجيب احنا مخدة من عندنا ونحطها على اللاب توب وننام

نصحى نلاقى اللاب توب بقى عجينة

شكرا مارو على الاخبار الحلوة دى

وسؤالى اللى دايما بكرره فى كل المواضيع العلمية الحاجات دى هتوصلنا فى يوم من الايام ولا هنتفرج عليها بس*​


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ايه الكلام الفاضى نجيب احنا مخدة من عندنا ونحطها على اللاب توب وننام*​
> *نصحى نلاقى اللاب توب بقى عجينة*​
> ...


 

*الاحتمال الاكبر اننا نسمع عنها بس هههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الكلام الفاضى نجيب احنا مخدة من عندنا ونحطها على اللاب توب وننام
> 
> ...



ربنال يديكى طوووووووله العمر
​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *الاحتمال الاكبر اننا نسمع عنها بس هههههههههه*



ايوة الناس المتفائله دى​


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا مارسو


ولسه ياما هنشوف​*


----------



## Mason (12 فبراير 2010)

_ههههههههههه_
_ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام _
_على_
_الاختراعات الالكترونية دى_
_ولسة ياما نشوف_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو ده 
خبر طريف 
ميرسى يا مارو


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا يا مارسو
> 
> 
> ولسه ياما هنشوف​*



ثااانكس ماااايك نوورت
​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> _ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام _
> _على_
> _الاختراعات الالكترونية دى_
> _ولسة ياما نشوف_​



هههههههه

ثانكس مرورك نورتى يا ميسوو
​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو ده
> خبر طريف
> ميرسى يا مارو




ههههههه ولسه

ثانكس دودو​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

ثاااااااااانكس ماروووووووو
فكرة بردة


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> ثاااااااااانكس ماروووووووو
> فكرة بردة



ثااانكس ليكي نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى​


----------

